# [Wet Thumb Forum]-GE Light Bulbs where to buy



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm looking forward to upgrading my lighting but before I do that I need to make sure that I can get the spare bulb anywhere, I tried calling my local pet store and lighting store here in NYC and it seems that nobody carries them and I even try Drs.Foster Smith they only carry a T12 GE Aqua Rays. I already did a search over Google and no luck anybody can help.

The bulb is GE 55 Watt Compact Fluorescent Lamp Fresh/Saltwater (9325° Kelvin "Super Daylight")

Send me the link if you know where to get them.


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm looking forward to upgrading my lighting but before I do that I need to make sure that I can get the spare bulb anywhere, I tried calling my local pet store and lighting store here in NYC and it seems that nobody carries them and I even try Drs.Foster Smith they only carry a T12 GE Aqua Rays. I already did a search over Google and no luck anybody can help.

The bulb is GE 55 Watt Compact Fluorescent Lamp Fresh/Saltwater (9325° Kelvin "Super Daylight")

Send me the link if you know where to get them.


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

This has a square pin.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Hellolights.com


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

never mind, I just double check drs.foster and smith they have it for $34.99.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Note that it's a *straight*-pin configuration...

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Big Al's has it for $29.99 and there is a place that normally has them for $16.95, here is the link to that place http://www.superfishstore.com/GE1PowerCompactW00K.htm

As soon as they get them back in stock I will be purchasing a couple to give them a try.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

rdn2 reported on another post that Superfishstore.com isn't stocking them anymore--and I'm not sure that was the right bulb anyway. Bebop, to my knowledge, the GE Aqua-rays only come in the straight pin configuration, so you wouldn't be able to use them in your fixture anyway.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

The way the email I got from superfishstore made it sound they won't be stocking them anymore. But I'm not positive that is the case. And I didn't reply to verify that... As for if they are the right one's or not I'm not sure. I asked for clarification of this but got the email saying they no longer stocked them...

Ron


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well after about 15 minutes of beating my head against the wall at the GE web site I decided to use the search function. I found the GE part number for the 9325k bulbs.

45859

Now to find someone that sells them!

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I just got one from the aquarium center over the 4th. They only had the one and it was $29. I had wanted two. I had an internet source for them at $24 but they were out of stock.

It has a slight pinkish color but as it is 1 of 6 bulbs it really hasn't changed the color in the tank.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

